# MY MITZI SKIFF GETTING A MAKEOVER



## MR_TILES (Jun 13, 2009)

Got a great deal on this 99' 15' Mitzi Skiff, paid $1100.00 and got a 40 horse from a buddy of mine for free. Finshed patching the holes in the boat with glass, and geled the hole inside including the poling platform. Also made aluminum transom brackets for the jack plate. Glassed a cooler for a new side console, and putting on some legs for more support, new steering wheel and throttle will be put on it. Everything is still in the works, hoping to get in the water soon.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking great, man! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## pancholo (May 10, 2009)

DUDE $1,100 ???!!!!!
A MITZI??!!!
That person really loves you !
one of the best poling skiffs... very nice negotiation!
and a free OB to boot!?!!!!
Dude you should play the lotto this week!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

2Spots I really like your choice of the Mitzi. If you believe in doing more for less this is a great way to go. I have fished out of two Mitzis and have no complaints. They are light and perform well with lower horsepower requirements than similar boats. Some have complained about "flimsy" decks, but at nearly 200# I didn't have any issues. Yours looks to be a tad smaller than the ones I was on, but still room for several passengers.

We went offshore in one and felt comfortable in 3'ers returning. The bow rides up well in a head sea and with the light (60 HP) on the stern a following sea was no problem. I wouldn't go far offshore though.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Thats a sweet boat, love the console.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd like to see more on the making of the console...it is SWEET!!!!

I'm sorry if I am slow here...but "glassing a cooler" ?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm pucturing a $2.79 foam Jiffy cooler glassed over to make a lightweight box. Let's see how close I am! 

Not a bad idea BTW.


----------



## MR_TILES (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry if I was not to clear on the console, but, not neccasarilly glassing a foam cooler. But using an igloo cooler for the mold and gel coating it.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

do you have any close ups of the console?

where'd you get the support arms? I really like this set up...pretty cool looking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

> Sorry if I was not to clear on the console, but, not neccasarilly glassing a foam cooler. But using an igloo cooler for the mold and gel coating it.


That's a really cool idea. Could you post some more pics of the console?


----------



## MR_TILES (Jun 13, 2009)

The support arms are from a center console hand rail that I bought for $20, and they were cut down, and the feet are scushions that will get screwed in the floor. I don't have the boat with me. It is at my buddy's house. I'll try to get some closer picks of it soon.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Looks good! 

Cheers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! What a steal. I would have loved to come across something like that. 

You should deck it out with some wide gunwhales and you'd have a REALLY nice poling skiff.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Super good looking skiff, and I too absolutely love the side console. The whole set-up looks very roomy and clean. Keep the pics coming!!!!


----------

